# Early decora style switches.



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,

I was to a house today built in about 1967. All original ! I had to snap a picture of the rocker/ Decora switches that were in use throughout this home. I've never seen anything like it before. What do you guys think? The surface of the switch is a clear lexan/plexiglass material with what was probably supposed to be a brass underlay. The front entry had six of them ganged together. Most of the brands throughout the house were Emerson-Rittenhouse, Emerson-Pryne, Federal-Pioneer and Smith&Stone....I don't know if any of those manufacturers produced this style switch or not.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Scott Fraser said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was to a house today built in about 1967. All original ! I had to snap a picture of the rocker/ Decora switches that were in use throughout this home. I've never seen anything like it before. What do you guys think? The surface of the switch is a clear lexan/plexiglass material with what was probably supposed to be a brass underlay. The front entry had six of them ganged together. Most of the brands throughout the house were Emerson-Rittenhouse, Emerson-Pryne, Federal-Pioneer and Smith&Stone....I don't know if any of those manufacturers produced this style switch or not.


Well that sure is different...:laughing:

Never seen that my self.:blink:

I wonder what the receptacles look like !


Thanks for the pictures and Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

The recpeptacles were just your standard "Made in Ontario" Smith & Stone brand in ivory colour with a ribbed plate.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Scott Fraser said:


> The recpeptacles were just your standard "Made in Ontario" Smith & Stone brand in ivory colour with a ribbed plate.


I have a whole box of those style plates that I can't justify throwing away cause they are brand new (nos). Might just use them for the screws...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Scott Fraser said:


> The recpeptacles were just your standard "Made in Ontario" Smith & Stone brand in ivory colour with a ribbed plate.


Cool , I've not seen that brand down here.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

i haven't seen smith and stone products for over 20 years


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, I believe they shut down in the very early nineties.


----------

